# SS



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Water was sporty and offcolor. Kept the old man(me) pinned to shore. Not much bait. Able to rattle up three right after sunrise. These two, 17" & 18" and one 15". All on silver/black skitterwalk. Hope pics come up...


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

Pickn!

nicely done and thks for the report. expect that the swell sb like that tomorrow too but itch is too strong! at least this gives me hope that i can catch some on tops!


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Hope you git bit...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

report from SS access 4. this about sums it up: one of the worst in my short salt-life...
pretty much concur with what every one was saying in other threads - dirty, weedful, choppy, mushy etc. - skunked 

i stuck to arties but i saw a guy catch on live shrimp with a popping cork (said it was his second on the day about mid-morning). felt like i was on the cusp of getting a topwater bite as I saw schools of bait being chased (seemed like it was mainly by blue fish). Was in the water pre-dawn and it is was fugly out there. 

this year so far has been frustrating for me - maybe even more than when i went on surf fishing with a buddy as a really cold, cold front pushed through. the one set of action we had on an all nighter was a school of bulls and my braid gives out on me. i thought fishing was supposed be relaxing...


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

I think that was me Willygee. Stayed there for couple more hours trying to grind out a few more but all I could catch were hardheads and gafftops. It was nasty but the specks are definitely out there. Both trout came when I was fishing right next to a larger mat of seaweed.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

willygee said:


> report from SS access 4. this about sums it up: one of the worst in my short salt-life...
> pretty much concur with what every one was saying in other threads - dirty, weedful, choppy, mushy etc. - skunked
> 
> i stuck to arties but i saw a guy catch on live shrimp with a popping cork (said it was his second on the day about mid-morning). felt like i was on the cusp of getting a topwater bite as I saw schools of bait being chased (seemed like it was mainly by blue fish). Was in the water pre-dawn and it is was fugly out there.
> ...


 Don't worry. It gets better. Always have a Plan B when headed to the bch... if it's sandy or too rough(or both) I usually opt for better water back in either West or Christmas Bays... stay after 'em, Willy, it will pay off...


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Not too bad grinding out three yesterday. Conditions were less than ideal.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Wtg ! You in this morning?


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

pickn'fish said:


> Don't worry. It gets better. Always have a Plan B when headed to the bch... if it's sandy or too rough(or both) I usually opt for better water back in either West or Christmas Bays... stay after 'em, Willy, it will pay off...


Yes that was my plan B to head to xmas - wasnt feeling very well and had to take off otherwise i would have stayed and grinded.


----------

